# ASUS P7P55D Premium + Marvell SSD SATA 6Gb/s controller: ROCK YOUR HDD NOW



## sxs112.tw (Oct 25, 2009)

In the high speed data transfer field, usually we use the RAID to speed up the HDD transfer, like ICH10R from Intel chipset, or internal RAID card. Although the speed is good in most of the case, but if you got no money in the wallet, you can just only watch the speed and sign. Yesterday we went to ASUS HQ in Taiwan for the ASUS P7P55D Premium Demo platform, the Marvell bring us the latest SATA 6Gb/s solution with a special SSD, not only the best spec we can get now, also show us the incredible speed by SATA 6Gb/s, now just follow the pics and feel it 

















The Demo Platform: ASUS P7P55D Premium + Marvell solution (SSD+9123 SATA 6Gb/s Controller)











Target: Marvell's Engineer SSD, Seagate SATA 6Gb/s HDD (500GB)






Exciting performance, Marvell 88SE9123 + Marvell's SSD, break the bottleneck of the SATA 3Gb/s, it is surely the spec of the SATA 6Gb/s. reachs 340MB/s






HD Tune Pro Testing, like the dead man electrocardiogram, reachs 308.8MB/s (read).






HD Tune Pro Random Access testing, the IOPS is normal actually (may it use MLC die), bu the average speed is good too.






Seagate SATA 6Gb/s HDD 500GB testing under HDTACH.






Additional: my own SLC SSD 60GB... (Indilinx + Intel SLC Die)





Seems stuck on the SATA 3Gb/s bottleneck.





Just For your reference: HD Tune Pro testing.





Random Access, due to the SLC die, the IOPS is very good actually.

All of all, now ASUS and Marvell already open the doors to the SATA 6Gb/s spec. According to the Marvell related, now they already prepared well on the host (on motherboard), and now the HDD company already released the SATA 6Gb/s spec. HDD to the market, so the SATA 6Gb/s will be a hot topic for all kinds of storage products. Also the Marvell related said they already reach 400MB/s in their Lab testing, so...surely it is a very exciting moment for your storage device, watch your wallet )))


----------

